# Vorsicht bis zum letzten Klick



## D.Opfer (12 September 2005)

> München, 11. September 2005  PDF-Download
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/aktuell/presse/2005/510.htm


----------



## sascha (12 September 2005)

20 Euro? Emilia übertreibt mal wieder...


----------



## D.Opfer (12 September 2005)

Emilia zum zweiten:



> Pressemitteilung
> München, 30. August 2005  PDF-Download
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/aktuell/presse/2005/476.htm

... ob das nach der Wahl so weitergeht?


----------



## sascha (12 September 2005)

> "Hier muss die Wirtschaft zusammen mit der Politik entschlossen gegensteuern und Internet- und Handy-Abzocke konsequent bekämpfen."



Ein aktuelles Beispiel, wie konsequent die Union gegen Internet- und Handyabzocke vorgerht, haben wir ja vergangene Woche erlebt: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63642


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

da drängen  sich unübersehbar  die Parallelen zum FST auf:

 Versprechungen und Absichtserklärungen, mit der Umsetzung hapert´s 

cp


----------



## D.Opfer (23 September 2005)

Emilia zum dritten:



> Pressemitteilung
> München, 23. September 2005  PDF-Download
> 
> Müller: Ohne Sperrung wird Handy für Jugendliche schnell zur Kostenfalle
> ...



Quelle: http://www.stmugv.bayern.de/de/aktuell/presse/2005/534.htm


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2005)

Ist doch ein sicheres Zahlungssystem:
*[...]*


LG Andreas

*[Kommerzielle Verlinkung gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

